# Tips for correct hunt seat leg position?



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been taking lessons for a little over a month now, and my trainer is having the hardest time getting me to keep my legs in position. I used to ride saddleseat and it shows, as my legs tend to go forward. Do you have any tips on how to get my legs to stay under me? :?


----------



## BravadoThePony (Nov 7, 2011)

No stirrups work tends to be really great for correcting many leg position problems. If your comfortable on your horse then you can just drop your stirrups and work at the posting and sitting trot. If you aren't super comfortable you can ask you trainer to put your horse on a lunge line while you do this.  Posting without stirrups is also great for building leg strength with is essential to being able to keep your leg in proper position.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I spent some time riding walkers and know what you're going through. Most of it was fixed by riding without stirrups. When you ride saddle seat you brace with your legs. 

Concentrate on having a good open bend in your knee and riding through your core. I took a lot of short vids so I could reveiw them right there while riding. It may help it you shorten your stirrups too. I found that if I rode with them shorter, I was less likely to brace. 

There was also an exercise my trainer had me do. It's a runner's stretch but you do it on the horse. Take your foot out of the stirrup, lift your knee till your thigh is parallel with the ground and rotate it out to the side and back, keeping the leg parallel. It's supposed to open up your hip.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

First thing I would check is the saddle fit. Poorly fitting saddles can make a good position difficult to attain. If it is a lesson saddle, many are of poorer quality and have lost much of the flocking in the rear panels. This can make the saddle down in the rear. This will sit you back on your bum with your legs going forward. A cure can be to put a liftback pad under it, in many cases.


----------

